# Help! Lost some boards!



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry couldn't work out the best place to post this so just decided the main area was as good as any   

I seem to have lost the parenting boards    there is just no sign of the at all when I am logged on but I can see them fine when logged off.  I can get the pregnancy boards bit nothing after that.  I have checked my settings and don't have them set to be hidden.  

Matty xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

There might be something in your membership that's set up wrong. If you send a message via the contact, someone on the Admin team will look at it for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

C~x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Caz   will get onto that message as soon as the munchkin is in bed. Wasn't sure who to contact.

Matty xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi hun I am looking at this now for you  
it is very strange however!

~Dizzi~


----------

